# Using Adjustment Brush when Zoomed In



## DaveT (Jul 28, 2015)

When using the adjustment brush, I usually like to be zoomed in.  However it is a pain when you want to apply the brush to a different part of the photo. There are no scroll bars, and I do not see any shortcut keys to move the visible part of the photo left to right or up and down. So I usually have to close the brush, then move to a different part of the photo, then open the brush again.  Anyone know of a way to move to a different part of the photo while using a brush?  Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 28, 2015)

Press the {Space} bar and the cursor temporarily turns to a hand.  With the space bar down, you can click grab the image and drag to expose a new area of the image.


----------



## DaveT (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you very much Cletus. That is exactly what I was looking for.  Tried it, and it worked


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 29, 2015)

or- Drag the frame on the preview in the 'Navigator' panel-


----------



## pknight (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah!  A lot of us seem to forget that the Navigator panel can be used to navigate!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 31, 2015)

Another interesting fact about the navigator panel-

If your image is magnified and you see the frame on the Navigator panel- (as in my post #4 screen-clip above)
Position the frame in the top left corner of your image.
Now press  the "Page Down" key repeatedly.
You will see the magnified frame move down the image until it reaches the bottom then move to the top of the next 'column' and continue down the page. Repeating the "Page Down" key in this manner you can scroll the magnified frame down and across to cover all areas of your full image. Very useful for checking for spots, dust, etc, over the whole image while remaining in the magnified state.

This action is similar to reading down columns of a newspaper, or moving the cursor down in a multi-column word document- down 1st column, down 2nd column, etc..


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 31, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Press the {Space} bar and the cursor temporarily turns to a hand.  With the space bar down, you can click grab the image and drag to expose a new area of the image.



:hail:Thank you, I have had the same problem 

And thanks Dave for thinking to ask the question :nod:


----------



## Ian.B (Aug 1, 2015)

I-See-Light said:


> Another interesting fact about the navigator panel-
> 
> If your image is magnified and you see the frame on the Navigator panel- (as in my post #4 screen-clip above)
> Position the frame in the top left corner of your image.
> ...



I'm having an educational morning>>I knew about the page down button trick when looking for sensor rubbish on the file; bunnies as we call them, but didn't know/think about it for other uses. I have often used the nav panel for navigating  when the file is enlarged. However I often do have the left side panel hidden when editing>>F7 is the shortcut key for that or just click on the far left of the screen. for those who don't know; F5/F6/F7/F8/tab are the shortcuts for the panels


----------

